# in-service training



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2003)

I know it is customary that each officer complete in-service training each year. However, I was wondering if this was mandated by the state or just the general practice of departments.

Is there any state law that relates to this?

thanks


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I know it is customary that each officer complete in-service training each year. However, I was wondering if this was mandated by the state or just the general practice of departments.
> 
> Is there any state law that relates to this?
> 
> thanks


 MGL Chater 41 Section 96B

...Every police officer on a full-time basis in any such municipal police department, shall be assigned to and shall attend a prescribed course of study approved by the municipal police training committee for in-service officers training at such intervals and for such periods as said department may determine...


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just finished a week of in-service at Plymouth Academy. Capt. Cardalino is an able replacement for Capt. Eugenio. Little diiferent, but great nontheless. If I coulda had them both it woulda been GREAT!


----------



## Blueflu1 (Jan 22, 2006)

I had Capt. Cardilino in the Academy back in 95. Good guy. Good for laughs sometimes.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

We attend Lowell's In Service. First time in 12 years I learned something at in service. Great instructors.


----------

